# App with CPU and Battery Temp readouts?



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey all,

On my OG Droid I had a little widget that showed various things like CPU and the battery temp. Sadly, it only reports battery correct and shows CPU as -1C all the time.

I know with LeanKernel I can check the cpu temp via a script but an app would be easier.

Are there any working apps out there with both CPU and battery temp reporting?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I think you can make a widget with script manager to display what you want. Unfortunately that's all the help I can be.

SetCPU will give you the temp, but not battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought that SetCPU only gave Battery Temp readouts? Well I could be wrong since I haven't used it in a hell of a long time.

But the only apps right now that I know read off MPU (CPU) temperatures are the official Franco and GLaDOS app.

I tried figuring out too if there was an app that showed both of these read-offs but unfortunately I don't think you can have the best of both worlds at the moment









I just use Rom Toolbox for battery temperature and currently the GLaDOS app for MPU temp.


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

I have used system info widget for a long time. Don't know if this is what your looking for but I like it. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabagekiller (Jun 7, 2011)

Temp monitor works with CPU with the correct kernel being used.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I also use System Info Widget and recommend it if you are looking for that type of thing. Very simple and stable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

cabagekiller said:


> Temp monitor works with CPU with the correct kernel being used.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is perfect thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Does glados have a widget that reads temperature?

I've been trying to get jrummy to put an awesome widget out for rom toolbox with these, plus the current frequency and some other stuff. He emailed me back and said something was in the works but I haven't seen it yet. Every time I get an update to rom toolbox I check my Widgets, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

